# Tibor Everglades vs Back Country Wide - 8wt



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I am looking for opinions on these two reels for an 8wt redfish stick (lighter weight 8wt). I currently own both (Back Country on my 7wt and an Everglades on my 8wt). I recently purchased another 8wt, and when trying out new lines for this rod, i threw the Back Country on and actually liked the way this set up felt more then when the Everglades was on. Not a huge difference, but it definitely felt "better". This new setup will mainly be a redfish stick, but I also like to target other fish (i.e. snook, bones, jacks, etc.) from time to time. I am leaning towards a new Back Country, but, my concern is its drag capabilities when compared to the Everglades (no where near the range or strength as the Everglades).

What are y'alls thoughts on the Tibor Back Country as an 8wt reel?


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

the back country weighs 5.5 ounces and has a 3.625" diameter. The everglades weighs 8.5 ounce and has a diameter of 3.75" - not enough difference in line pick up between the 2 to go with the everglades in my opinion due to the added weight. I' would assume the drags on either rod are going to be fine. For what it's worth - the Nautilus XLMAX weighs 4.7 ounces and has a 4" diameter for line pickup - that would be my choice.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I have both and run across this same dilemma but still reminded using my backcountry for bonefish up to 6 pounds, jacks, redfish in the 15-20lb range, small tarpon... and never blinked once. My everglades has battled the same and never skipped a beat either but probably will add another backcountry before adding another everglades. The price is great the quality is great and for heavier I just use my riptide.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

I fish a backcountry and everglades regularly. Besides the fact that I think the backcountry is a little too light for an NRX 8, It's a great reel. However, if you are going to be chasing bones up to 6 pounds, jacks, or anything else that can rip drag, get the Everglades. Nothing beats that sound.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I fish a backcountry on an h2 and absolutely love it.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

I owned both for a while, just recently sold the Backcountry. Both are great reels. I was using the Backcountry on my 6wt for which I think it is a perfect reel. In my opinion, nothing quite feels and sounds like the Everglades. I actually prefer the additional weight over a lighter reel on my 8wt. The Backcountry is a great option of you want to spend a little less coin and still own a Tibor, otherwise, Everglades all the way. The drag knob is right where you are used to, the drag surface is much larger, larger range of drag adjustment, the the reel handle is larger/easier to grip, and it is more bullet proof with a thicker frame/spool. Some food for thought, I actually bent the spool on my Backcountry from winding the backing on too tight  (and I didn't put in on all that tight). I noticed when reeling in a fish under pressure that the spool was rubbing against the frame. Sent it in to Tibor and they told me the spool was bent inward ever so slightly from the tight backing and that they actually see that happen a lot. There is no way that is happening with the Everglades. You could probably jump on the Everglades and it will still work perfect. When it comes to a 7-9wt reel, I don't see myself buying anything other than another Everglades.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I've never fished a Back Country. How does the drag feel and sound compare to the Everglades or Riptide?


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> I've never fished a Back Country. How does the drag feel and sound compare to the Everglades or Riptide?


It is more of a muted purr, rather than the trademark zing of the Everglades. Not as much top end but every bit as smooth.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I have both, agree with Pierson completely. The Backcountry is great, the Everglades is better and heavier and more money.

One thing I like about the Backcountry is, because it's a cheaper alternative, I can keep a spare reel instead of spare spools. I find it easier to trade reels when I want a different line. I'd also say it gives me system redundancy in case a reel failed, but Tibor's seldom fail.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

I like heavy reels, weight behind the grip makes the rod feel lighter. They used to add weights to spinning rod handles because of this.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Pierson said:


> actually bent the spool on my Backcountry from winding the backing on too tight  (and I didn't put in on all that tight). I noticed when reeling in a fish under pressure that the spool was rubbing against the frame. Sent it in to Tibor and they told me the spool was bent inward ever so slightly from the tight backing and that they actually see that happen a lot.


Did tibor charge you to fix this? Just curious as I own 2 of them. I'm going to go check them now. Lol. I'm surprised by this.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh yeah they did, it explicitly says not to wind the backing on too tight or it may bend the spool. So that was on me unfortunately. I did buy it used though so it could have been from the previous owner.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

I really enjoy the backcountry for the weight/simplicity, but all the rest of my reels are regular tibors, and the little drag knob is just not as easy to use as the regular lineup. Still own it and use if for bass now!


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

That's such a subjective thing to say. What's too tight?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

GG34 said:


> That's such a subjective thing to say. What's too tight?


Too tight is if it bends the spool.

Come on man, try and keep up.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Guess I'm slow. Now I'm paranoid. It can handle up to a 20lb tarpon but don't wrap the string on out too tight.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Yeahh my reaction was the same. Still not 100% convinced it was my fault but whatever, I got a new spool and it works great. I still say its a great reel and would consider buying another for the right application, I just like the Everglades better.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

For me it’s: 

Everglades on 8 weight 

Backcountry on 6/7 weight.


----------

